#  Erste Hilfe >   Turnekey >

## Bias

Moin,
ich habe vor 2 Jahren bei der Bundeswehr die Ausbildung zum Ersthelfer im San-Dienst abgeschlossen und kürzlich bei meinen Überlegungen, das Wissen auch auf zivile Anwendung zu übertragen, kam ich zu der Frage, ob man als ziviler Ersthelfer zum abbinden abgerissener Gliedmaßen oder stark blutender Wunden an den Extremitäten den Turnekey verwenden darf? Oder muss man hier bei möglichen Folgeschäden mit einer Anklage seitens des Verwundeten rechnen? 
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
MfG

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was du meinst wird Tourniquet geschrieben. 
Die Bundeswehr nutzt dies für die schnellste Möglichkeit eine massiv blutende Wunde zum stehen zubringen.
Das Tourniquet bleibt dann solange dran bis der Soldat/ Patient einem Arzt bzw einem Krankenhaus vorgestellt werden kann.
Was z.B. in Afghanistan (!) mehrere Stunden dauern kann.
Das du in Deutschland solange brauchst bis du einen Arzt/ Krankenhaus findest ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Das du damit allerdings Probleme im Zivilen bekommst glaube ich kaum.
Warum auch! 
Du hilftst einem Schwerverletzten zu überleben und damit bist du deiner Bürgerpflicht nach StGB §323c nachgekommen.

----------


## Bias

Super,
es war auch nicht gerade mein Ziel das Ding zu verwenden, aber mich interessierte nur mal, ob man es den darf!
Wir haben zum Bsp. auch gelernt man soll mit einem Griff in die Hose überprüfen, ob sich der Verwundete eingemacht hat. Soll schon Fälle gegeben haben in denen junge Damen ihre Ersthelfer verklagt haben... 
Danke für die Antwort und nun weiß ich auch endlich, wie man es schreibt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Anonymisiert

Das benutzen von Turnekeys im Zivielen ist verboten und führt unmittelbar zu einer Anzeige. 
Das Turnekey ist ein rein Militärisches Produkt und darf auch nur als solches verwendet werden.

----------

